

Anonymous' AntiSec Has Taken Down Stratfor, Claim 200GBs of Emails - mikecane
http://www.stratfor.com/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Cached
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.stratfor.com/)

